# Morning Report for 07/08/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Was thinking about switching piers decided to give cumming one more try and hook a large striper, but lost it Sea Robin are still there but must go back tomorrow to get that Striper.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

Good job Dave, I love the persistance. I wish I could fish every morning.

Joe


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks Skully 

I got blessed with great hours on the new job I could even fish at night every now and then which is what I will do next week


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Cocoflea writes: "decided to give cumming one more try"

Greetings David!

If you kept both hands on the rod (_the fishing rod_) you might do better....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

MJ, MJ, MJ,

I missed that one, so, Cocoflea, maybe you can lobby for spell check with me  I know I want and need it, and as pointed out, maybe there are a few other of the needy.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have to be careful and say Cummings Beach cannot drop the S


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Shaggy and David!

Yeah, I know what you mean -- I always have to proof read anytime I write about fluking!


----------

